# New tube



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

just seen this on ebay......i like the idea 

has someone tried already?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/TapeTech...W-/171906321119?&_trksid=p2056016.m2516.l5255


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

All Wall have them too, Are those quick release clips? Cool.


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

TapeTech has flushers too


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Looks like a copy cat
..still like my tube better


----------



## brendon (Feb 8, 2013)

Andrew at plastering supplies has them in stock. Tube looks really good,clamps look the same as the ones on the loading pump which I think are a good feature. Glazers look cheap compared to the columbia and tapepro ones I use but I guess that is reflected in the price difference.


----------

